# That fat idiot from Top Gear!



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Since we haven't slagged him of for ages, let's watch it again.

http://media.putfile.com/Top-Gear---Buying-a-Skyline-GTR

R32 owners watch out.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

I hate him soooooo much

There is a reason why he doesn't work on the show..... let me think oh yeah

HE IS A MORON!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

When Claire was interviewed for _The Used Car Roadshow_ on _Men and Motors_ at JAE by Jason Dawe the conversation started like this.......
"Hi, Claire. So this is your R33?"
"Yes it is, and the front disks have never exploded"
"Uh uh..............."

:smokin:


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

frount disks £500 a set & they go bang


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

R32 came out early start of the 90's - Don't you mean the late 80's me ole beer barrell!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

How can you spend that much time driving one ,then talking crap [email protected]


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

That's the guy who interviewed me for M&M at EoE!!!

I mentioned the said "Brake issue" he looked blank....


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

I can put up with him. However, Tiff Needell or whatever his name is...      

If I had a hammer...


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> When Claire was interviewed for _The Used Car Roadshow_ on _Men and Motors_ at JAE by Jason Dawe the conversation started like this.......
> "Hi, Claire. So this is your R33?"
> "Yes it is, and the front disks have never exploded"
> "Uh uh..............."
> ...


lol  i saw one of these episodes recently he was really ecxited about a prelude that had done 185K miles..... dear oh dear


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not everyones favourite then?
Take a look at skyline owners forum!


----------



## 1846 GTR (Sep 2, 2005)

i was just driving home minding my own buisness when boom my front brakes exploded that guy is a tosser


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

What annoys me is he says, 'Japan has only ever made one real contribution to the supercar, the Skyline.'

NSX? Japans answer to the Ferrari Testorossa and Lambo Countache, and dont get me wrong, I love my 'Liner' but the NSX has more Supercar pedigree than a Skyline, sleek design, mid engine, RWD, 2 seater.

This guy wants to stop sniffing solvents


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

DauntingGecko said:


> I can put up with him. However, Tiff Needell or whatever his name is...
> 
> If I had a hammer...


He judges cars on how well they drift lol
Fat **** needs seatbelt extensions...he changes gear like my nan lol


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I got as far as "if you're thinking of buying one there's a few things you should know.." and had to close it down as he wound me up the first time round. 

Exploding brake disks - where did he get that from?


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Seems this guy is pretty notorious. I don't think I've ever seen a worse car review than that one.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Exploding brake disks - where did he get that from?[/QUOTE]


I heard this myself on one of the track day videos years ago 

Maybe he based his opinion on track use??


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

He should have said-

0 - 60 in 5.2 sec

with my fat ass in it 2 weeks!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I'a a computor game on wheels? tyres over a £1,000 a set .Lardy assed nob.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

What a stupid [email protected]@T.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Yes what a twonker!

I have seen more facts printed on the back of a postage stamp ten times over about Skylines than what that walruss spat out!

Exploding brakes..... 

What do CHIPS have to do with skylines?

The only chips he understands are the ones he rubs over his gut everynight     

Anyway its back to where he belongs now...Men & Motors and that ugly monster with big baps(no not him)


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! i cant watch it!!!! where's them suicide bombers when you need them! (only joking of course!)


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

that is hysterical


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

He'd obviously heard the ONE story I heard from my neighbour about Skyline disks exploding on Track days.

I've never heard such a load of bollox from such an amateurish [email protected] in my life - where'd he get his info from - LMAO but


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Seriously. What I'd like to know is how on earth he managed to get into the car-jurno business??  And on TV on top of it??


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Did you guys ever had the pleasure to watch a car show on French TV?  

Whaou... If you have... You'll be thinking what I think: You are blessed with Top Gear... Probably the best car show in the world...  

OK, fire that idiot's ass and it will be...


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

He's still around:

http://www.jasondawe.com/


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Makes me appreciate Top Gear as it is now .Clarkson,Hammond and May work great together .Top Gear tends to also apeal to non car fans these days as well .


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

From his website..

CORPORATE EVENTS after dinner speaking.

Jason regularly undertakes corporate activities, including conference speeches, drive days, guest appearances, training workshops and after dinner speaking. Click here if you would like to contact Jason in connection with your corporate event.


Anyone going to make up an email requesting his speaking at a GTROC dinner


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What a TO$$ER.



Mick


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2005)

"Active Yaw Control" !?!?! - He gives fat people a bad name!


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

When was that on the telly? Ive never seen it before...
Didi anyone else get the impression Clarkson was thinking 'wot a tosser?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he's the only bloke i've seen who gets out of breath by talking and opening a bonnet at the same time.

I feel sorry for his wife

lol

mook


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Skyline 'facts' are excellent.

one guy said to me the other day:
Him: 'Have they managed to stop them going sideways when dragging?'
Me: 'What?'
Him: 'Oh yeah, they have a problem where they just go sideways straight away when you're trying to run down a drag strip - they can't fix it'

Hmm, OK


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

nice r32 footage tho at start.


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

the look on clarksons face said it all lol 

chips rubbing on the gutt lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I like him .........



he knows almost as much about Datsun's as I do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

demondiablo said:


> the look on clarksons face said it all


But that doesn't exhonorate him does it? If Clarkson was the straight man in this appaling piece of journalism surely he had every chance and is obligated as a professional journalist to make sure he is not party to such a ridiculous piece of journalism?


_P.S. This is my personal opinion only and does not reflect that of the GTROC or the GTR Register in any way._


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> "Active Yaw Control" !?!?! - He gives fat people a bad name!


Matt....did you not mean 
*Active JAW control* 
or
*Active Dawe Control*​


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2005)

Ged said:


> Matt....did you not mean
> *Active JAW control*
> or
> *Active Dawe Control*​


Both would be appropriate I guess.  Hiring him for a GTROC dinner would be class. "Yes waiter, he'll have the salad." 

I completely agree with Mr. Fuggles though. Clarkson is just as guilty.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats actually quite embarrassing to watch. a playstation with an exhaust FFS.

The fat git can't even change gear and talk at the same time

very sad

mook


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

I think 'Best Motoring' beats top gear for top spot, proper specs on the parts and setup on tuned cars, and they get pushed to the limit back to back, track, touge and drag. 

like the Amuse supra vs Mines GTR vid


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Now way! Best Motoring is way too PC...so bloody boring and like every car show totally biased. The driving skills of most presenters/participants are very high however...

Top Gear has taken the whole car show "thing" to another level. Sure it isn't accurate, everybody except the Stig can't drive properly and their opinions are far from fair most times but for entertainment and a good laugh nothing come close! You should see Italian motoring programs...I'd rather cut my veins open and watch the blood spill out

tuRBy....that was not Best Motoring mate, that was Hot Version


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2005)

DCD said:


> tuRBy....that was not Best Motoring mate, that was Hot Version


Hot Version is great. Although Top Gear is like an entertainment program featuring cars, rather than a serious car show, something non-car enthusiasts can enjoy - well the ladies find Richard Hammond 'cute' anyway.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, Top Gear is great IMO, Even my housemate enjoys it and he is not into cars AT All!


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

This is the first time I seen this, Oh my god what planet is this fat boy slim on !!! chips and bald tyres what is talking about. Clearly he does not know his fat pie ass from his elbow. I like to beat him up with my trolley jack...

Yes invite him to GTROC dinner and i will do the honours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Aw, you guys are being too hard on him - just because he forgot to say that 'it drives itself' and that 'if you adjust the boost with a screwdriver it has 1000bhp' you all take the p|ss......
:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> That's the guy who interviewed me for M&M at EoE!!!
> 
> I mentioned the said "Brake issue" he looked blank....



Did you ever get a copy of that interview ??

Oh yeah and he is a t1t


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

what a plank, surely the 'playstation generation' cant actually afford an R34 as he states.

Top gear is 2nd to none, lucky they booted that lardars* out a while back. 'Hamster' lives next to the ladyfriend and shes the 1 asking to watch it every sunday. what more could i ask for....


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Well I don't want to be the one to disagree with all of you guys, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to.

I've seen this video before and after watching it again, I decided that in the interests of everyone that I needed to prove that "Fat Bloke" is in fact completely correct.

I got my car so I could see the turbo inlet, ran my car just at idle and then put chips in as he suggests and sure enough now my turbo's are rooted.............

See you all thought he was daft, but as he's stated putting chips in does shorten the life of the turbos............ 

What a complete knob that guy is........


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

*I'm sorry - I had to...*


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Did those brakes have the faulty salt 'n' vinegar on them that makes them go BOOM!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

hey guys, im new here. im dutch but live in the UK, so i can sometimes have a slight problem with english!

that 'best motoring' show is shit. its mainly the presentors i think!. we all said it the fat f**k doesnt know shit what he is talking about.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kenan said:


> Did you ever get a copy of that interview ??
> 
> Oh yeah and he is a t1t



Hi honey,

I've got two copies. First one sent by Dave Wilkins...thanks! and the television company sent me a video recently


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> Hi honey,
> 
> I've got two copies. First one sent by Dave Wilkins...thanks! and the television company sent me a video recently


Any chance of me getting my hands on one? would like to have a copy of my car on telly


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I just watched that agian and then had to run to the bathroom, what a total incompetent t*sser !!! Fat boy needs a big pin stuck up his A*se and lets see how quickly he fly's around the room !!!


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

*what a tool!!!!*

Amuzing, i wonder if he has a gyroscope on each corner of his fat **** to help him stay upright?

Slight OT, but does anyone know who produced the arch kits as seen on the 32's in that clip?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kenan said:


> Any chance of me getting my hands on one? would like to have a copy of my car on telly


No probs


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> No probs


magic


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

i have just seen it and it hurts and to make it worse thats my old r34 he's driving thats got to bring the price down on it lol


----------



## kammy007 (Jan 24, 2004)

It did bring down the price alright!! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 



Thanks!

Kammy!


----------



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope you wiped the chip grease off the buttons from his chubby fingers. 

He was only trying to press one button but his lardy digits mashed them all at once.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Aston....Skyline....Aston....Skyline ??????

Sorry but watching that the only thing that come into my head is what a pair of twats! How annoying grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey guess what guys?
He's going to be at the Motor Show at ExCel. Someone bring a baseball bat :chairshot

*Fat t0ssor*


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

He He... I'm working there this week. 
I'll be sure to rip the p1ss when he walks past our stand:chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All you have to do is say what Claire (Booty-licious) has said to him on the two occasions she met him.......
"Hi, my brake discs still haven't exploded yet":chairshot


----------

